# UBER driver assessed $2,500 fine for ride solicitation



## LADriver (Aug 28, 2014)

UBER driver assessed $2,500 fine for ride solicitation.

http://www.reviewjournal.com/business/uber-driver-assessed-2500-fine-ride-solicitation.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

LADriver said:


> UBER driver assessed $2,500 fine for ride solicitation.
> 
> http://www.reviewjournal.com/business/uber-driver-assessed-2500-fine-ride-solicitation.


That's what he get for gypsy driving


----------



## ubershiza (Jan 19, 2015)

wait, I thought if you work for uber you can make street pick ups under certain circumstances right???


----------



## LADriver (Aug 28, 2014)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> That's what he get for gypsy driving


Therefore, DO NOT SOLICIT rides no matter where you are. It's not worth it. There's plenty of video evidence on YouTube of L.A. drivers getting arrested and their cars impounded for the same violation. Just had to share to let you know what's happening in Las Vegas. Be aware and let the UBER APP work for you. ---LADriver.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

ubershiza said:


> wait, I thought if you work for uber you can make street pick ups under certain circumstances right???


If I understand the Agreement correctly, Uber drivers are not allowed to accept street hails. The requests are supposed to come via app.

This gentleman offered a ride for $20 without using the app. Nevada enacted some strict regulations.

JM2cW


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

ubershiza said:


> wait, I thought if you work for uber you can make street pick ups under certain circumstances right???


^^^^^ \/ \/ \/ \/ What the below quoted poster said. \/ \/ \/ \/ ^^^^^^ Uber has stated specifically and more than once that they will de-activate anyone who accepts street hails. If there is one regulation that Uber will accept, it is the prohibition against street hails.



LADriver said:


> Therefore, DO NOT SOLICIT rides no matter where you are. It's not worth it. There's plenty of video evidence on YouTube of L.A. drivers getting arrested and their cars impounded for the same violation.





UberNorthStar said:


> If I understand the Agreement correctly, Uber drivers are not allowed to accept street hails. The requests are supposed to come via app.
> 
> This gentleman offered a ride for $20 without using the app. Nevada enacted some strict regulations.


This is correct, see comments to above quoted posters. Most jurisdictions will not allow limousines or TNC drivers to accept street hails.


----------



## ubershiza (Jan 19, 2015)

Sorry forgot to add /sarc to my previous comment.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

it's all fun and games until some serial rapist (or even worse) uses his Ebay purchased uber sticker to get you in his car.


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> it's all fun and games until some serial rapist (or even worse) uses his Ebay purchased uber sticker to get you in his car.


Ebay? Lol

Logo is available on line. I cam make you some in minutes.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

strike oct 16th at 5 pm


----------



## Uber 1 (Oct 6, 2015)

Hi all, 

Just curious...I know in this situation, the rider stated she did not have the uber app or a credit card (thus effectively keeping the driver from signing her up on uber because it would be doubtful that the rider (in this case an undercover agent) would know all the CC info by heart BUT suppose the driver
let the agent use another smart phone loaded with the app to initiate the ride (could even be the drivers own private phone) then collect the $20 cash because ultimately if the app is on the drivers phone HE would have to pay Uber (I would hope that the $20 would more than cover the charge uber would charge the driver and leave some $$ over as profit) for that BUT would that be techincally legal?...I mean the driver would not technically be driving until he swiped the app on his extra phone even though the phone may be his own? 

Andy


----------



## LADriver (Aug 28, 2014)

Uber 1 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just curious...I know in this situation, the rider stated she did not have the uber app or a credit card (thus effectively keeping the driver from signing her up on uber because it would be doubtful that the rider (in this case an undercover agent) would know all the CC info by heart BUT suppose the driver
> let the agent use another smart phone loaded with the app to initiate the ride (could even be the drivers own private phone) then collect the $20 cash because ultimately if the app is on the drivers phone HE would have to pay Uber (I would hope that the $20 would more than cover the charge uber would charge the driver and leave some $$ over as profit) for that BUT would that be techincally legal?...I mean the driver would not technically be driving until he swiped the app on his extra phone even though the phone may be his own?
> ...


The violation occurs the moment he verbally quotes a price to the passenger/undercover. That is the basis of any solicitation law. All this other convoluted stuff doesn't matter.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

McCarran is extreeeemly stringent on anything that even smells of solicitation of a ride. 
When I was new, I was parked outside of door 9 where my company has its staging area for limos, sedans and shuttles, and this couple came out with a little kid who said while pointing to my ride, "Look, mommeee..... it's a real Limo". 
The father smiled at me and I said "Good morning", and a cop came over to me and said, "You're pushing it".


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Houston had a sting operation against street hails sometime earlier this year.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

LADriver said:


> UBER driver assessed $2,500 fine for ride solicitation.
> 
> http://www.reviewjournal.com/business/uber-driver-assessed-2500-fine-ride-solicitation.


He's been here 11 years and he still needs an interpreter; he doesn't know English. That's ridiculous the shit we have to pay for.


----------



## AJUber (Jun 23, 2015)

In most states they have a No Hail Law that means all calls you take must come from a app or a dispatch system. if you take street hails then you get a fine if caught. end of story.


----------



## TakinItUpWithUber (Mar 14, 2015)

Good for Nevada. Who knows how many of these rides he has done. It sucks getting a $2500 fine but does send a strong message. Too bad the dude didn't man up and apologize during the hearing instead of coming up with some b.s. story.


----------

